# looking for a good but cheap new thickness planer, any thoughts on this delta?



## michaelsgarage (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0007DFWR6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p60_d10_i5?pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1TM1M5K33NGSV2SDM4V0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1375922682&pf_rd_i=915398


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Dewalt 734 or 735. 734 is the only thickness planer I have owned, it does a wonderful job


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

If you're ok with cutting the ends off of sniped boards, the delta will be ok. Otherwise, look at the dewalt 734 or the ridgid.


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an old Ryobi AP-10 It is great but like most planers has some snipe at the ends butif you set it up right you have no snipe. But starting out If you can find a used AP-10 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Agree with Nitewalker. I own an old Rigid from 2000 that I used up until last year when I finally bought a spiralhead 15" unit.
For my money, the Rigid has slightly less bells and whistles than the DeWalt, but I think, like mine, the blades can be resharpened and are double sided. Over a period of years, that pays for itself many times over. And both the Rigid and Dewalt can be easily setup to not snipe.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

the ridgid 4330 was rated top value bench top planer when wood magazine last compared 13" planers. the newer 4331 is improved, with a head lock. coupled with the 90 day satisfaction guaranty, the 3 year new tool warranty and the LSA, make it a compelling choice. find a HD that will honor harbor freight's "20% of any single item" coupon, making the $400 planer available for $320, and it appears to fit your "good but cheap new thickness planer" criteria.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

I own and use the Delta 22-580 13" Planer on a regular bases and couldn't be happier.

As much wood as I have put through this, I probably should have bought a big 3 phase 15" planer but I don't have the room and I can take this one to the jobsite if needed.

No snipe with the side locking handle… well, almost no snipe. I don't think any planer can guarantee that 100% of the time. That's why most shops cut their stock long. You can have snipe and not see it until the stain goes on.

It folds up and stores the cord and can be carried very easily with two hand grab positions, high and low. This is a big deal if you move it a lot.

2 speed feature is awesome although I use it on the slower speed 90% of the time. 
The dust port (not included) has a 4" exhaust pipe on the right which isn't the best but it works fine - just smack it if it gets a little clogged. ha!

The blades are easy to install and have two carbide sides. The only drawback might be the star screws eventually want to stick and, if you're not careful you might bust your tool or strip the head. I don't know why they don't just use regular bolt heads. I wonder if anti seize would be a good idea?

I hear the Dewalt is pretty good too - big fan of Dewalt.

But, that Delta you are looking at is the bottom rung of Chinese made planers. Spend a little more and you won't be sorry. Isn't that always the case?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Nothing like solid support for all the brands, when it is all said and done, huh?
Seems like whatever you pick, you'll do well.


----------



## TorxNut (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a DeWalt 733 that I've been very happy with. I've heard good things about the Ridgid but also the Steel City seems to have a good reputation.

Bill


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the Dewalt 735.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The TP305 has no snipe control, and isn't all that cheap. The DeWalt DW735 is only $459….much better value IMHO. If you've got to go bare bones (like the TP305), the Craftex CT179 is $299, saving you $85 over the TP305. The Craftex is pretty much the same planer as the Grizzly G0505. You can always check your local HD for the Ridgid R4331 too.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

After running my Rigid into the dirt for over ten years, planing wood like leftover 140 year old oak, multiple hardwoods down to 1/8" and many other stupid jobs that should have killed it, I have to whole heartedly endorse the Rigid.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Seems to be plenty of well liked hobbyist/small shop class planers out there. Kind'a like a Ford VS Chevy thing LOL.

I've been putting a Dewalt 735 to use for a couple of months now and have nothing to gripe about.


----------



## Lector (Jan 26, 2013)

Good & Cheap ?? Only if you get lucky @ a garage sale or an Auction.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Reedwood…Delta 22-580 13" Planer and "almost no snipe" made me laugh. I've owned one for years and gave up trying to fine-tune it to minimize "snipe" (I think it's a function of the pressed steel tables that make it a portable). Somebody recently tested all the portables and concluded that there was no such thing as a "snipe-free" machine. I have learned to deal with it however using shallower passes and supporting the outfeed. The 22-580 does have the 2 speed box (which I rarely bother with) but also has the cutter-head lock which has become standard now I think other than the machine the OP is looking at. That IMHO is critical on any of the machines.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

yea, that's like, almost square. or…

Almost on time…

Almost finished and got paid…

almost never cheated…

almost no dust… I may have started something.

I do the same thing, give the table a little lift on short pieces or walk around and lift long pieces up a bit at the end. That, and a 1/4 turn on the final pass and I get good results.

all good stuff


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

"yea, that's like, almost square. or…"

I think you might have started something…Like the longest thread in the history of LJ that will most likely get moved to the lounge. "I almost [fill in the blank]".


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a 12" Delta in storage now that I bought my DeWalt 735. The DeWalt is much more powerful, cuts cleaner and with less snipe with excellent dust collection. I don't know about the newer Deltas, but mine has serious dust collection issues, as in it doesn't. Buy the DeWalt. You will be pleased


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Note that the description of the Dewalt 734 states…

•Four-column carriage lock drastically reduces the movement that causes snipe

and there's a very good reason why they added this….. The Deltas are notorious snipers.

I have the older version Delta and it sniped 2.5" in on both lead and trailing edge. So I went to the trouble of making a continuous in-feed/out-feed table (designed in an old version of PW). This took care of the snipe on the trailing edge, but it still snipes on the leading edge. There's just too much wiggle in the carriage mount.

I'd skip the Delta and get either of the Dewalts, or any other lunch box that has a clamping carriage lock.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Regardless of the lunchbox planer you choose, I strongly recommend building a planer infeed/outfeed ramp system/table for it. Here is what I did for my 13in Ridgid planer:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/34959


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice design Mike but it is fixed and big. Those steel tables on all the "portables" are the problem I think. I use the Delta only when needed and fold up the tables when not needed. I learned to minimize the snipe thing (not perfect but minimal). I have the room for a stationary machine now but debating whether it is worth it (800 lbs I think and 240V).


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess snipe is just normal to me. I have the 800 LB 220 3phz 20" machine. there is no comparison. The large rock is the only way to go. I have feed 18' Red oak 2×10's without any support and the machine didn't move. I fed it in and around 1/2 way I went around to catch it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

@teejk,
My infeed/outfeed needed to be that big because I needed to plane my ~8ft long x 3in thick workbench laminated top halves. That being the case, it pretty much requires the feed ramps to be at least 4ft to minimize tipping that contributes to snipe. The metal ramps are actually pretty good on shorter/smaller pieces and support the wood well. and as you said, you do have to learn 'how' to handle the wood being planed to minimize the snipe and that has a lot to do with lifting the outer end of the board slightly, and at the proper moment. On longer boards my outfeed ramp angle actually does that for me. Shoter boards, I still get snipe more often than not. Cutting 3in longer does help though.


----------

